# Eagle Rare



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone else had this bourbon. I am about to finish my first bottle and man do I love this stuff. Probably my favorite to date, better than maker's, booker's and some others that i have had. Apparently they have a 17 year aged version as well...would love to try that!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never tried it yet.Not for sure it is sold around here


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Eagle Rare is a very, very good bourbon. I've got a bottle, but have only had a few drinks from it. 

Try Buffalo Trace if you get the chance. Excellent bourbon.


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

Eagle Rare is great stuff and if I recall correctly it is made in the Buffalo Trace distillery. There's a 10 and 17 year old but I have not tried the 17 yet. The regular Buffalo Trace is good but I'll spend a few more dollars and take a bottle of Eagle Rare 10.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I found this stuff last Nov and LOVE IT! Was able to talk to different Cigar Lounges into carring it.

Here is the thread I started last Nov about it http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t9602-eagle-rare-10yr-single-barrel-bourbon.html


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I love Bourbon and i haven't seen this brand or maybe did and didn't remember:brick:


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess I know what the next bottle i will be getting after i finish off my buffalo trace. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

tmoney said:


> Let me know what you guys think


I had the 10 yr old. I thought it was a little "light" for me.. I want to try other bourbons, but have been hooked on rums.

I'll let you know if I find a kick ash one..

c-malo


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never been a fan of Buffalo Trace, they want money for a tour... punks
I will have to look out for this though, even as I prefer my Maker's


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats some great bourbon


----------

